# Cynic says hello



## CynicWhisper (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey everyone. Just thought I'd drop in and make an official hello. I've actually been around for awhile. I was formerly moderately_clueless and since I've stopped feeling entirely clueless, I decided to make the name change. But, even then, I never introduced myself. 

So hello. My name's Molly. I'm a senior in high school and I've been doing tech for the past four years. I'm a lighting/set person, haven't quite made up my mind what I like best yet. But I've done well over 20 shows and I've worked in a few different theatres and I"m still hooked. I'll be going to Emerson to major in tech direction and I'm quite excited for it. My next and final show in high school will be Beauty and The Beast, for which I'll be construction crew chief. It'll be the hardest show I've taken on yet, but I'm majorly excited as I actually get a decent say in the design of the show. So I can pretty much guarantee that a majority of my questions on here for the next few months will be BatB related. This is my big senior project show and I'm so excited and I want to make this show entirely amazing. 

So thanks for letting me play here, nice to meet you all.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice to meet you too, CynicWhisper. So, like me, do you have no interest in the StupidBowl, except for the Tom Petty Halftime Show? I've heard Emerson College is a good school, but don't think I've ever met an alum. Are you from that part of the country? Here, on CB, we're currently in a little "war" with the Australians, as they seem to be over-populating us of late.

If you're not careful, you may have fun and accidentally learn something here too.

Someone here has done _Beauty_, so if you have any questions, just ask, after using the Search feature, of course. Gotta love a show with singing/dancing tableware!


----------



## CynicWhisper (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, definitely took advantage of the StupidBowl and enjoyed the fact that entirely no one was in public. No traffic at all =)

But I'm originally from Denver, I love it here, but I've already had play time at most of the theatres around here, so I'm excited for the move to Boston. So I'm glad to help the cause against the Aussies. 

And the forums around here are terrifically useful, I've been hovering around with my other username for a few years, most useful place I've found online for my crazy little questions.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome back! It's always good when dormant members come back.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Cynic, welcome back (sort of). Lots of people seem to think Emerson is great... don't know anything about it personally. As always ask questions, we'll be glad to help. 

charcoaldabs said:


> Hello, to our not so new member. (Gaff! I don't want to hear it, read on!) Emerson is on my current, broad, college list... *gulp*... so much college stuff left to do.


Charc, she's not a new member so your reputation as a "Playa" precedes you. "I might go to Emerson too"... you may want to try some new opening lines


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 4, 2008)

Then I guess a welcome is somewhat overdue, but here it is...


----------



## Logos (Feb 4, 2008)

G'day. I'm tired be back later to comment further.


----------



## Van (Feb 4, 2008)

See we helped someone graduate from moderately clueless to Cynical. If that's not the life progression of most technicians, I don't know what is.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to CB - again!! Please ask & answer questions.
B&B is an amazing show to work on. Gotta love the "invention" and the rose petals dropping. I worked on that show 2 years ago at the high school I work at. It can be quite an involved set & the costuming! YIKES!! You will look back after the show has closed and say, yea, I did enjoy that - but it sure was a pain in the @#$ getting the show up!!

Dennis


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 6, 2008)

Van said:


> See we helped someone graduate from moderately clueless to Cynical. If that's not the life progression of most technicians, I don't know what is.


Hear, here!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 6, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Hear, here!



Do I need to call Van's mother about your spelling?


----------



## avkid (Feb 8, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> on a plane to Australia, he's going to find Hughesie!


It's funny you mention that, most of the company will be leaving for Australia from various points later today.
(I think, silly time zones)
Sadly I do not get to enjoy the Aussie summer.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to a very tired side of the australian represtentive counsil of CB 

im with logos, "i'll be back"


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 8, 2008)

My my Derek, I'm going to have to correct your spelling...
The saying you have used goes here, here, meaning that here, I agree...

Hmm... Everyone worth talking about is coming to Australia at the moment I think it's because we are such a wonderful place and it has nothing to do with Entech


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Everyone worth talking about is coming to Australia at the moment I think it's because we are such a wonderful place and it has nothing to do with Entech



No Hughesie's throwing another party and there will be a lot more than 500 people this time tearing up that quite neighborhood.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder if he'll invest in the services of a proper event organiser to take care of the minor details of venue, security et cetera. We know he's quite competent at gathering a crowd and dealing with that side of things.

And the spelling police report that it is spelt quiet neighbourhood... Though quite in that context is grammatically nightmarish, it is rather amusing...


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 9, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> That or on a plane to Australia, he's going to find Hughesie!





Gaff, in Australia

LOGOS how many cute animals did we have, cus i think that number is about to drop


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 10, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast, eh? My school is performing that as well, what a coincidence.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 10, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Gaff, in Australia LOGOS how many cute animals did we have, cus i think that number is about to drop


I got me a plane ticket and I'm feeling HUNGRY...


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2008)

your joking right


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 11, 2008)

You never know Hughesie... I hear you throw a great party and I wouldn't want to miss the next one.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2008)

Logos, Chris, Phantom

We have a problem, the last of the carnivores is on his way. 


RUN!


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would I run? Would it not be quicker to ring the national security hotline and have Gaff's visa immediately revoked?


----------



## Logos (Feb 11, 2008)

Gaff: after you've finished with Hughesie drop into Adelaide I'll chuck a couple of possums on the barbie.


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, and the Ausies come out in full force. Anywho, welcome back Cynic.


----------



## Nirvano (Feb 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Cynic, welcome back (sort of). Lots of people seem to think Emerson is great... don't know anything about it personally. As always ask questions, we'll be glad to help.
> Charc, she's not a new member so your reputation as a "Playa" precedes you. "I might go to Emerson too"... you may want to try some new opening lines


Awe, leave him alone, he's just tryin to work his game


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 16, 2008)

A bbq of small critters

"come on round for a critter-q, we will drink VB and you can eat small char'd things"

and i said char"d, not charc


----------

